# Tumbling different colored bottles



## Diggin4Togas (Jan 26, 2012)

I have no problem tumbling most bottles and having good results, but when I try a light aqua or a clear bottle it comes out milky looking. Amber, cobalt, emerald green, and olive all come out good. Any solution to the problem would be appreciated. I do not tumble as a business, just for my collection. Thanks in advance, Randy


----------



## bottlediger (Jan 26, 2012)

I like to use 1500 grit on the insides of aqua bottles, Alum tends to leave the milky look you are referring to 

 Hope that helps

 Ryan


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 26, 2012)

Alum just makes me pucker...[8D]


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Digger Ry, I will give it a try and let you know.  Thanks again, Randy


----------

